

How to be a Productive Developer - tomse
https://speakerdeck.com/u/ihid/p/how-to-be-a-productive-developer

======
eranation
nice, and I would add: set noprocast on in HN (or setup an arduino project to
give you an electric shock whenever you are typing comments at 3:31am instead
of going to sleep)

